# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  کد php شمارش حروف یک فایل متنی

## f.sharqi

..................................................  ..........................

----------


## zinatM

<?php
    $myfile = fopen("file.txt", "r") or die("Unable to open file!");
    $file_text = fread($myfile,filesize("file.txt"));
    $remove = array("\n", "\r\n", "\r", "\t");
    $file_text = str_replace($remove, ' ', $file_text);
    $array_letters = array_map('trim',array_filter(explode(' ',$file_text)));
    print count($array_letters);
    fclose($myfile);
?>

----------

